# Truck / RV leveling



## Rickdavis1949 (Feb 7, 2015)

Need advise on air pillows vs extra leaf spring for towable tralier


----------



## akjimny (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Rick and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  Are you asking about air ride/extra leaf for the truck or the trailer?


----------



## Rickdavis1949 (Feb 9, 2015)

yes for my truck,, even with the equalizer hitch set properly, the truck sags just enough to throw my headlights up into oncoming traffic


----------



## 4bear80 (Feb 14, 2015)

I have a 2011 Chevy Silverado. several months ago I installed a front leveling kit my wife just purchased us a new 27ft camper and now when I load the camper it squats my truck pretty good. ive adjust the equalizer hitch but it still squats my truck. any suggestion ive looked at air ride bags and even the super springs.


----------



## mike1poles (Feb 14, 2015)

We presently have and have had several 5th wheels, but the principle is the same as far as what you are asking. With extra leaf spring(s), your tow vehicle will always ride higher and have a stiffer ride. If you use air bags, you can adjust the pressure to the height and ride to what you want, when towing or when you not. You will not be high or stiff when not towing, to us that makes a big difference, as all we have used are dually's, which are stiff to start with. LOL. On all the trucks we have had, I installed Firestone's Ride-Rite, with in-cab gauge and the ability to change the pressure on the go, but there are other brands. I would say check the air bags out, pricing would be about the same, when you look at what you gain.

Hope this helps and God bless,
Mike


----------

